# Разное > Курилка >  Лекции по истории техники в Музее Вадима Задорожного.

## Евгений

Доброго дня! По многочисленным просьбам, создал тему по лециям в Музее Задорожного. Сюда буду выкладывать анонсы.

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает всех желающих на лекцию, посвященную японскому танку Ха-Го. Лектор Юрий Пашолок. Лекция состоится 28.09.2019г в 13-00. Вход по билетам в музей. Лекция будет проходить в кинотеатре музея, а затем на уличной экспозиции, с осмотром восстановленного танка.

----------


## OKA

> Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает всех желающих на лекцию, посвященную японскому танку Ха-Го. Лектор Юрий Пашолок. Лекция состоится 28.09.2019г в 13-00. Вход по билетам в музей. ..


Может быть опробовать схему стрима с донатами и выкладыванием впоследствии материалов лекций, или продуктов на их основе на профильный канал - ютуб , например.

"Стильно, модно, молодёжно" и т.п.))

Ведь даже из-за очень интересной лекции. народу трудно сорваться с места и поехать в музей только ради этого. 

Заботы, работа и вообще с личным присутствием у многих напряжёнка))



https://demotos.ru/node/2003

Ну и момент материального вознаграждения лекторам совсем не последний))

Труд должен быть оплачен! ))

----------


## Евгений

Двухбашенный Т-26 вышел из реставрации и пополнил экспозицию музея.

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает на очердную лекцию!

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает на встречу с летным составом АГВП "Русь"
!

----------


## Евгений

Сегодня наш музей был закрыт для посетителей, но не для всех. В музей сегодня съехались участники боев в Корее, их родственники и историки. Приехали также представители Северной Кореи и Китая.
Я шел по аллее самолетов, когда из машины вышел Герой Советского Союза Сергей Макарович Крамаренко, сбивший в той войне 12 американских самолетов.... Опираясь на трость, подошел к нашему МиГ-17 и положил на него руку... Постоял, потом подошел к развернувшейся машине, и она повезла его в зал музея... Заслуженный Ас и участник Великой Отечественной (13 побед в группе) и войны в Корее встретился с самолетом своей молодости.

----------


## Евгений

Периодически наши экспонаты становятся киноактерами.

----------


## Евгений

Всем доброго дня! Музей техники Вадима Задорожного и ОКБ Сухого приглашают всех на очередную лекцию, посвященную спортивным самолетам ОКБ Сухого!

----------


## Евгений

На лекции собирается быть Светлана Капанина, 8-ми кратная чемпионка мира по высшему пилотажу на Су-26/31

----------


## Fencer

> На лекции собирается быть Светлана Капанина, 8-ми кратная чемпионка мира по высшему пилотажу на Су-26/31


Фотоотчёт или видеоотчёт будут???

----------


## PPV

Капаниной не было...

----------


## Fencer

> Капаниной не было...


По какой причине?

----------


## Евгений

> По какой причине?


 Лично разговаривал с ней по телефону. Форс-мажор на аэродроме.

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает на встречу с летчиками Русских авиационных гонок. Приходите, будет очень интересно!

----------


## Евгений

Друзья! Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает!

Эксклюзивная онлайн трансляция открытия новой авиационной экспозиции в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного

Красногорск, 9 мая 2020 года – Музей техники Вадима Задорожного проведет онлайн трансляцию, посвященную открытию новой авиационной экспозиции. В Музее техники Вадима Задорожного готовится к открытию большая новая экспозиция, посвященная летчикам-героям и самолетам-истребителям Великой Отечественной Войны. Экспозиция представлена оригинальными советскими истребителями Як-1, Як-9, Як-3 и британским истребителем Hawker Hurricane, ставшими частью уникальной трёхмерной панорамы. 11 мая в 12:00 в ходе прямого эфира можно будет получить ответы на интересующие вопросы от владельца и основателя Музея, кураторов выставки и авиаэкспертов. Трансляция пройдет в Instagram Музея техники Вадима Задорожного @zadorozhnymuseum.

Справка о Музее техники Вадима Задорожного Музей техники Вадима Задорожного - это один из крупнейших в Европе и самый большой в России частный музей старинной техники. Здесь собраны лучшие антикварные машины прошлого столетия: боевая техника, оружие, редкие образцы авиации, мотоциклы и сотни ретроавтомобилей. Свое первое 10-летие музей отметил в ТОП-50 музеев России по итогам всероссийского народного онлайн-голосования «Мой любимый музей – 2018»
Приглашаю всех! Будет очень интересно! Одно фото из новой экспозиции для начала.

----------


## Евгений

https://youtu.be/8dTUjgwh4xQ Всех с праздником! На этом видео, лекция по новой экспозиции музея. Предлагаю всем любителям авиации посмотреть на живые Як-1,9,3 и Hurricane и если не сложно написать в комментариях пару тройку вопросов по этим бортам и экспозиции для прямого эфира. Завтра смогу ответить на них.

----------


## OKA

> https://youtu.be/8dTUjgwh4xQ Всех с праздником! На этом видео, лекция по новой экспозиции музея. Предлагаю всем любителям авиации посмотреть на живые Як-1,9,3 и Hurricane и если не сложно написать в комментариях пару тройку вопросов по этим бортам и экспозиции для прямого эфира. Завтра смогу ответить на них.


Отличная новость! 

Успехов музею и каналу! 

Даешь миллион просмотров и подписчиков!)) 

А после карантина- посетителей))

----------


## Евгений

Друзья! Во вторник приглашаю всех на интересный прямой эфир из Музея техники Вадима Задорожного. Очень интересный натурный экспонат, с не менее интересной историей.

----------


## Евгений

В прошедшую субботу у нас в музее в торжественной обстановке открыли новый экспонат. На этот раз им стал спускаемый аппарат транспортного пилотируемого корабля «Союз МС-05» (заводской номер № 736)
Запуск: 28.07.2017 (18.41 мск)
Стыковка: 29.07.2017 (00.55 мск)
Посадка: 14.12.2017 (11.37 мск)
Продолжительность полета: 138 сут. 16 ч. 56 мин. 37 сек.

28 июля 2017 года в 18.41 (мск) запущен на ракете-носителе «Союз-ФГ» со стартовой площадки № 1 «Гагаринский старт» космодрома Байконур.
Полёт проходил по короткой четырёхвитковой схеме сближения ТПК с МКС. Стыковка корабля с МКС состоялась 29 июля 2017 года в 00.55 (мск).
На корабле был осуществлён полёт к Международной космической станции участников экспедиции МКС-52/53.

Состав экспедиции:
Сергей Рязанский (Роскосмос) – командир ТПК «Союз МС», бортинженер МКС-51/53;
Рэндольф Брезник (НАСА) – бортинженер-1 ТПК «Союз МС», бортинженер МКС-52, командир МКС-53;
Паоло Несполи (ЕКА) – бортинженер-2 ТПК «Союз МС», бортинженер МКС-52/53.

Посадка корабля состоялась 14 декабря 2017 г. в 11.37 на территории Казахстана в 147 км к юго-востоку от города Жезказган.

Для Сергея Николаевича Рязанского - летчика-космонавта, Героя России этот полет стал вторым.
Общий налет Рязанского С.Н. составляет 304 суток 23 часа 21 минута, выходов в открытый космос – 4, общей продолжительностью более 27 часов. Немного кадров с установки аппарата. Кадры с торжественного открытия будут немного позже. Уже сейчас наши посетители могут прикоснуться к побывавшему в космосе объекту.

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного рад сообщить о возобновлении проекта лекций по истории авиации! 10.10.2020 мы рады пригласить наших друзей на лекцию, посвященную самолетам Су-9 и Су-11. В связи с ограничениями по Covid 19 количество мест ограниченно.

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного рад сообщить о возобновлении проекта лекций по истории авиации! 10.10.2020 мы рады пригласить наших друзей на лекцию, посвященную самолетам Су-9 и Су-11. В связи с ограничениями по Covid 19 количество мест ограниченно.

----------


## Евгений

Итак, одно из самых ожидаемых событий в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного!
9 октября в 12:00 нашим гостям будет представлена долгожданная выставка "СОКОЛЫ РОДИНЫ". Мы открываем её совместно с Российским военно-историческим обществом и посвящаем 75-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне, авиации и авиаторам тех годов.
⠀На выставке вы увидите ️оригинальные самолеты ЯК-1, ЯК-3, ЯК-9 и Hawker Hurricane,
авиационные приборы и инструменты,
образцы лётной формы, коллекцию предметов ленд-лиза, архивные фото и документальные материалы,
историю рекордных перелетов в 30-е годы, рассказы о роли женщин в авиации, агитационные плакаты 1930—1940 годов.
⠀Посетить выставку можно будет только в рамках экскурсии по расписанию: будние дни (кроме понедельника): 12:00, 15:00;
выходные дни: 12:00, 14:00, 16:00.
⠀Запись на экскурсию - по электронной почте info@tmuseum.ru. Вход на выставку осуществляется по билетам Музея.
Друзья, при посещении просим вас соблюдать следующие правила:
- надевайте маски и перчатки;
- соблюдайте социальную дистанцию не менее 1,5 метров;
- гражданам старше 65 лет, а также гражданам, страдающим хроническими заболеваниями или с плохим самочувствием, рекомендуем воздержаться от посещения в период пандемии.
Посетите "СОКОЛЫ РОДИНЫ" и познакомьтесь с уникальной техникой времен Великой Отечественной войны, авиаторам и и их подвигами. Ждём вас на выставке с 9 октября! Www.tmuseum.ru

----------


## Евгений

Доброго дня! В эту субботу ресторан Авиатор на территории Музея техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает любителей авиации на лекцию, посвященную одному из самых известных истребителей 20 века, Messershmitt-109. В связи с эпидемиологической ситуацией, количество мест будет очень сильно ограничено. Запись на лекцию осуществляется отправкой ФИО участника на почту lebedev@tmuseum.ru Вход на лекцию по билетам, приобретаемых в кассе музея в день проведения мероприятия.

----------


## Евгений

Друзья! Музей техники Вадима Задорожного возобновляет цикл лекций по истории отечественной бронетехники. 13 февраля в 12-00 в лектории музея состоится лекция, посвященная Советскому легкому танку Т-26. Лектор Юрий Пашолок. В программе лекции рассказ по истории Т-26, его применении и осмотр 5 танков Т-26, один из которых можно будет осмотреть и внутри. Ждем Вас на лекции. Вход по билетам в главное здание музея.

----------


## Евгений

Друзья! В этом году Советскому авиаконструктору А.С.Яковлеву исполнилось бы 115 лет. К этой дате Музей техники Вадима Задорожного, совместно с ОКБ Яковлева подготовил цикл лекций по самолетам Як. 21 февраля 2021г в 12-00 мы рады пригласить Вас на лекцию "Первый истребитель Яковлева", посвященную истребителю Як-1. Лектор, начальник отдела технической информации ОКБ Сергей Дмитриевич Кузнецов расскажет историю создания этого самолета и покажет много интереснейших материалов по Як-1. А после лекции осмотрим Як-1 из нашей коллекции. Ждем Вас в гости.

----------


## Евгений

Немного фото с лекции по Як-1

----------


## Евгений

Всем Доброго дня! Новая лекция в музее техники Вадима Задорожного. 20 марта состоится вторая лекция к 115-летию А.С. Яковлева , посвященная истребителям Як-7 и Як-9. Лектор С.Д.Кузнецов.

----------


## Евгений

Видео лекции по Як-1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zDvXqt6NcY&t=1822s ч1. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxaB2KQlTaA&t=27s ч2.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxwHeWldIwA ч3.

----------


## Любомирский

Спасибо за видео

----------


## Евгений

Красногорск 17 апреля 2021г. 13-00
Музей техники Вадима Задорожного, совместно с ОАО ОКБ Яковлева, приглашают представителей СМИ, журналистов и блогеров на открытие выставки «Небо Яковлева». Выставка приурочена к 115-летию со дня рождения знаменитого советского авиаконструктора А.С. Яковлева и истории его конструкторского бюро. В витринах и в экспозициях музея, можно будет увидеть более 200 интереснейших экспонатов: документы, связанные с личностью А.С Яковлева, двигатели, натурные самолеты и модели. Выставка покажет этапы становления А.С. Яковлева, как авиаконструктора, от первых школьных планеров, до современных самолетов, разработанных в ОКБ Яковлева уже в 21 веке. Часть экспонатов и фотодокументов, ранее не демонстрировалась в открытом доступе.
Церемония открытия выставки состоится 17 апреля 2021г. в 13-00 в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного.
На выставке представлены:
• оригинальные самолеты УТ-1, УТ-2, Як-18, Як-1, Як-3, Як-9, Як-15, Як-23УТИ, Як-25, Як-28П, Як-38, Як-141
• авиационные приборы и инструменты,
• уникальная коллекция авиационных моделей из коллекции Музея ОКБ Яковлева и частных коллекций,
• архивные фото и документальные материалы из коллекции Музея и ОАО ОКБ Яковлева,
• история ОКБ и лично А.С. Яковлева,
• авиационные двигатели, использовавшиеся на самолетах А.С. Яковлева
Программа мероприятия:
10:00 - 13:00 аккредитация СМИ, съемки, интервью
13:00 - 14:00 торжественное открытие, экскурсия для гостей мероприятия

----------


## Евгений

Музей приглашает на очередную интереснейшую лекцию от Юрия Пашолока.

----------


## Fencer

Выставка «Небо Яковлева» открылась в музее техники Вадима Задорожного https://www.ng.ru/science/2021-04-27/10_8139_news.html

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает на очередную лекцию по истории авиации. В программе лекция в нашем лектории, а затем осмотр натурного Як-3 1712 летчика Бориса Еремина и показ уникальных документов. 19 июня в 12-00

----------


## Евгений

Наступила осень и Музей техники Вадима Задорожного рад вновь пригласить своих друзей на лекцию Юрия Пашолока.

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного и ОКБ Яковлева приглашают всех любителей авиации на очередную интереснейшую лекцию, посвященную Советскому самолёту вертикального взлета и посадки Як-38. 27 ноября в 12-00. Лектор Сергей Дмитриевич Кузнецов расскажет и покажет много уникальных материалов из архива ОКБ. В связи с нынешней ситуацией, вход на мероприятие по QR коду или ПЦР тесту, сделанному за 24 часа до лекции. Рекомендую писать мне для гарантированного попадания на лекцию. Число мест ограничено.

----------


## Евгений

Первая авиалекция в 2022г!
22 января 2022, в 12-00, года Музей техники Вадима Задорожного и компания AIRBUS проводят лекцию «Небесный кит -BELUGA».
Представитель компании AIRBUS - Александр Левданский, заместитель директора по маркетингу, расскажет о уникальном самолете, продемонстрирует материалы, которые ранее не были показаны и ответит на все интересующие вопросы!
По окончанию лекции, организаторы разыграют призы за самые интересные вопросы спикеру! Вход по билетам в музей.
Лекция пройдет в конференц-зале в здании «Авиация». Вход будет осуществляться со стороны входа в ресторан «MUSEUM».
Музей техники Вадима Задорожного – зона COVID-FREE. В связи с этим для входа потребуется QR-код и оригинал паспорта. Детям до 18 лет – QR-код не требуется.
Посещение уличной территории Музея допускается без QR-кода.

----------


## Евгений

На днях, в музей вернулись после реставрационных работ пара танков Т-26. Они прибыли своим ходом, а немногочисленные посетители буднего дня, смогли увидеть их в движении. Сейчас эти восстановленные боевые машины, можно увидеть на уличной экспозиции музея.

----------


## Евгений

День защитника Отечества в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного!
23 февраля в 13:00 состоится «Парад военной техники»
На мероприятии Вас ждут:
Т-26,Т-37,Т-38,Т-60,Т-70,Т-34, БМД-1 и другая техника
Показательные выступления с приемами борьбы и рукопашного боя.
После окончания Парада вся участвовавшая техника превратится в "Музей под Открытым Небом"
Будет работать шумовой тир.
Можно будет сфотографироваться в Т-34-76, БТР-70 и катапультном кресле КЯ-1М
В этот день вход на территорию для детей до 14 лет в сопровождении взрослых будет бесплатным!
Приходите, будет интересно!
www.tmuseum.ru

----------


## Евгений

Самолет Ш-2 занял свое место под потолком музея

----------


## Евгений

А у нас все готово к танковому параду. Ждем всех завтра в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного. Начало в 13-00! Приходите!
[ATTACH=CONFIG]108881[/ATTACH

----------


## Евгений

У нас радостное событие. Еще один легендарнейший самолет пополнил коллекцию Музея техники Вадима Задорожного!
Знакомьтесь! Летающая Лаборатория Ту-16ЛЛ заводской номер 6401401 и серийный номер 14-01. Этот самолет был выпущен в Казани в далеком 1956 году. Практически сразу после выпуска, бомбардировщик был передан в ЛИИ имени М.М Громова и переоборудован в летающую лабораторию для испытания перспективных двигателей на внешней подвеске. В те годы, советская авиация развивалась с высочайшей скоростью, что требовало большого количества специализированных самолетов летающих лабораторий. Всего 9 самолетов Ту-16 стали летающими лабораториями в ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова и долгие годы летали по различным программам испытаний.
Наш самолет участвовал в программах испытаний новейших авиационных двигателей Р-15, Д-30, Р-29, АЛ-21 и многих других. Ту-16ЛЛ пилотировали летчики-испытатели и одним из летчиков этого самолета в 50х-60х годах. был прославленный Дважды Герой Советского Союза Амет-Хан Султан. Участник Великой Отечественной Войны, сбивший 33 немецких самолетов лично и 19 в группе. Он был одним из самых опытных летчиков-испытателей ЛИИ им. Громова. К сожалению, Амет Хан погиб во время испытательного полета на аналогичном самолете Ту-16ЛЛ 1 февраля 1971 года во время очередного задания. Кроме Амет Хан Султана на нашем Ту-16ЛЛ летало большое количество летчиков-испытателей Героев Советского Союза.
Наш будущий экспонат продолжал свои полеты по испытательным тематикам института и активно летал до конца 80х годов прошлого века. Сохранилось несколько его фотографий во время различных испытательных работ. Затем самолет был поставлен на прикол и потихоньку пришел в упадок.
Cотрудники Музея впервые осмотрели этот уникальнейший самолет весной 2018г. На тот момент самолет не имел двигателей и капотов силовых установок. Было принято решение о сохранении уникальнейшего самолета. Нам пошло навстречу руководство ЛИИ им. Громова и спустя некоторое время были оформлены все необходимые документы о передаче заслуженного самолета в коллекцию Музея техники Вадима Задорожного. В разборке самолета огромнейшую помощь нам оказали специалисты РОО АСК "Альбатрос Аэро" которые взяли на себя работу с экспонатом. Самолет был отбуксирован со стоянки старых самолетов к ангару, с него были сняты киль, хвостовое оперение, крылья и мотогондолы. Работы не останавливались даже во время авиасалона МАКС-2021. Отдельной операцией стала подготовка к перевозке расстыкованного самолета из Жуковского, на территорию кинокомплекса Военфильм Медынь. В начале февраля этого года, самолет был погружен на трейлеры и под покровом ночи покинул свой родной аэродром, на котором он прожил более 50 лет и отправился на свое новое место жительства. Уже в скором времени начнутся работы по его сборке и реставрации. Мы благодарим всех, кто помогал нам в спасении редчайшего экспоната и лично руководство ЛИИ имени М.М. Громова и авиационных специалистов из РОО АСК "Альбатрос Аэро"
Немного фото нашего экспоната.

----------


## Fencer

> У нас радостное событие. Еще один легендарнейший самолет пополнил коллекцию Музея техники Вадима Задорожного!


https://russianplanes.net/id301457#rem254381

----------


## Евгений

А у нас очередной новый и очень интересный экспонат!
На прошлой неделе к нам прибыла одна из лучших в мире Зенитных Самоходных Установок 70-80 гг. 20 века, ЗСУ-23-4М1 «Шилка»
«Шилкам» пришлось немало повоевать по всему Земному шару и на их счету десятки сбитых боевых самолетов и вертолетов. Во время войны во Вьетнаме «Шилки» сбили не мало штурмовиков и бомбардировщиков ВВС и ВМС США, и Южного Вьетнама. Подтверждены сбитые «Шилками» десятки самолетов и вертолетов ВВС Израиля во время Арабо-Израильских войн. Эти машины активно участвовали в большинстве локальных конфликтов. Во время войны в Афганистане ЗСУ-23-4 использовалась для поддержки сухопутных войск и показали высокую эффективность. Был даже создан специальный вариант для действий в Афганистане. С машин демонтировался радиоприборный комплекс, устанавливался ночной прицел и серьезно увеличивался боекомплект. После развала СССР работы по модернизации ЗСУ-23-4 велись в России, Белоруссии и на Украине. Наш экспонат служил в Советской, а затем и Российской армии, а затем был поставлен на долговременное хранение. Перед передачей в музей машина прошла демилитаризацию.
Разработка новой на тот момент установки началась в 1957г в ОКБ-40 (Мытищинский Машиностроительный Завод) под руководством знаменитого конструктора советских танков Н.А. Астрова. В 1962 г. "Шилка" была принята на вооружение и было запущено ее серийное производство. Задачей для «Шилок», стало прикрытие мотострелковых соединений в бою и на марше от низколетящих скоростных самолетов и вертолетов противника, с высотой полета до 1500м. Шилка стала первой Советской ЗСУ, оснащенной радиолокационно-приборным комплексом РПУ-2. Причем «Шилка» могла работать как с РЛС, так и с обычным визирным оптическим устройством. Первые прототипы этих машины были построены в 1960г. ЗСУ-23-4 «Шилка» начали поступать в войска в начале 1965 года и к началу 70-х годов, полностью вытеснили ЗСУ-57-2 из войск. Для танковых полков был принят штат, по которому дивизион «Шилок» из 8 машин был развернут в каждом полку. Практически сразу начались работы по модернизации «Шилки». В 1973 году модернизированная ЗСУ-23-4М была принята на вооружение вместе с автоматом 2А7М и пушкой 2А10М. ЗСУ-23-4М получила обозначение «Бирюса», но ее все равно продолжали в частях называть «Шилкой».
ЗСУ-23-4 стала одной из самых успешных экспортных образцов советского вооружения. Шилки поступили на вооружение Вьетнама, Сирии, Ливии, Кубы, Египта, Ирана, Ирака, Алжира, ГДР, Польши, Венгрии, Чехословакии. Всего Шилка стояла на вооружении более чем 40 государств, в том числе, например, Израиля. Производство ЗСУ-23-4 было завершено в 1985г.
Интересный факт: Несколько установок «Шилка», попавшие в США после арабо-израильских войн, использовались в начале 70-х годов при сравнительных испытаниях обстрелом двух самолётов штурмовиков США A-10 и A-7 «Corsair II».
Всего за годы производства было изготовлено более 8000 ЗСУ.
В ближайшее время наша новинка пройдет небольшие реставрационные работы и займет свое место на уличной экспозиции музея. Приходите и познакомьтесь с нашим совсем новым экспонатом!

----------


## Евгений

А вот и новая лекция подоспела!
К 35-летию первого полета Як-141, наш музей организует лекцию встречу, посвященную этому самолету. Приходите, будет очень интересно!

----------


## Евгений

Дополню, нам удалось найти и пригласить летчика, техника самолета и инженера по летным испытаниям.

----------


## Евгений

В прошедшую субботу в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного состоялась лекция, посвященная 35-летию первого полета уникальнейшего самолёта Як-141. Сергей Кузнецов из ОКБ Яковлева готовил уникальные материалы более 3 месяцев, а мы со своей стороны собирали людей, когда то работавших на 141й машине. На наше приглашение откликнулись летчик-испытатель, Герой России Андрей Синицын, впервые поднимавший в небо Як-141, в далеком уже 1987 году. Техник Як-141 борт 75 Михаил Макаров и ведущий инженер по летным испытаниям Як-141 Валерий Волков. Огромное им спасибо за то, что они смогли приехать к нам и рассказать свои воспоминания о работе на этих машинах. Андрей Александрович Синицын привез оригиналы грамот, полученных из FAI и советских авиационных структур за 12 мировых рекордов, установленных на Як-141. Изюминкой лекции стали ранее не демонстрировавшиеся кинокадры испытаний Як-141. Наши гости смогли увидеть себя в день первого вылета Як-141 и кадры с этого полета снятые с самолёта сопровождения. Первая часть лекции была посвящена истории создания СВВП Як-141, а затем свои воспоминания озвучили наши почетные гости. В конце лекции Андрей Александрович Синицын подарил нашему музею две медали рекордсмена СССР, полученные за рекорды на вертикалке. Более часа посетители лекции и представители СМИ задавали вопросы по уникальному самолёту, а завершилось все совместным фото в зале музея.

----------


## Евгений



----------


## Евгений

При входе в музей наши посетители могут увидеть бомбардировщик Су-24, бортовой номер 73 и заводской номер 2615334. Самолет был выпущен на Новосибирском авиационном заводе имени В.П.Чкалова в октябре 1982г.После прохождения военной приемки был передан в 1-й Гвардейский Красногвардейский дважды Краснознаменный орденов Ленина и Кутузова III степени бомбардировочный авиационный полк имени 50-летия образования СССР, аэродром Лебяжье. В 2009г при расформировании полка передан в 559-БАП аэродром Морозовск. Прибыл в музей в феврале 2018г. За первое фото отдельное спасибо Д.Пичугину.

----------


## PPV

В 1982 году этот Су-24 никак не мог быть передан в 1 гв.бап в Лебяжьем, поскольку в тот момент 1 гв.был ещё не бап, а апиб на Су-17М2 и базировался в Кунмадораше. В Лебяжье он был выведен в 1991, и после 1992-го перевооружен с МиГ-27 на Су-24, т.е.стал бап. Вот в тот момент, наверное этот самолёт и попал в 1 гв.бап. А в интервале с 1982 по 1992 он был где-то в другом месте...

----------


## Евгений

Павел, вот и странно, наши сотрудники знакомились с его формуляром там только упоминание про 1 БАП. А вот сам формуляр нам не отдали((( Попробую уточнить

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного, корпорация Иркут и ОКБ Яковлева приглашают всех любителей авиации на очередную, очень интересную лекцию, посвященную новейшему пассажирскому самолету МС-21. Приходите, будет интересно! Вход на лекцию по билетам в музей.

----------


## Евгений

На прошедшем фестивале @club73803838 (Фестиваль «НЕБО: теория и практика») состоялась презентация первого в России музейного экспоната самолета F-86 Sabre из коллекции Музея техники Вадима Задорожного. Сэйбры были основными противниками советских летчиков в годы войны в Корее. Но конкретно этот самолет имеет очень интересную историю. Commonwealth CA-27 Sabre Mk32. Заводской номер CA27-49 и регистрационный 94-949. Это самая совершенная модификация Сэйбра, выпускавшегося в Австралии по лицензии. Австралийский Сэйбр имел существенные отличия от оригинальной модели. Вместо американского двигателя на эти самолеты ставился английский двигатель Rolls Royce Avon, а вместо 6 пулеметов Browning 50 калибра, показавших недостаточную эффективность во время воздушных боев в Корее, были установлены 2 30мм пушки Aden. Также на машинах произведенных в Австралии, были установлены четыре подкрыльевых узла для подвески ПТБ и вооружения. Борт 94-949 был выпущен в декабре 1956г и поставлен в ВВС Австралии. Машина прошла через массу приключений. В феврале 1959 года самолет попал в сильный тропический ливень и получил повреждения, после чего прошел через мелкий ремонт. В декабре 1961 года самолет сталкивается с птицей и снова уходит в ремонт до мая 1962 года. В мае 1966 года самолет попадает в серьезное происшествие, поймав на разбеге птицу прямо в воздухозаборник. Двигатель встал и самолет имея уже высокую скорость выкатился за пределы ВПП, получил серьезные повреждения и отправился в капитальный ремонт. В течении нескольких лет самолет ремонтировался и находился в резерве, а 07 марта 1973 года истребитель в числе еще нескольких Сэйбров был передан из австралийских ВВС в Индонезию и получил номер F-8605 с которым и эксплуатировался до конца 70х годов. До 1989 года истребитель находился в Индонезии, а затем его и еще 10 Сэйбров выкупил американский коллекционер Kermit Weeks. В дальнейшем в 2017 году самолет оказался в России и находился в фондах Музея техники Вадима Задорожного. В ближайшее время самолет займет свое место на уличной экспозиции музея.
На фото самолет на фестивале Небо и в годы его эксплуатации в Австралии и Индонезии.

----------


## GK21

Если бы данный очень интересный экземпляр предстал перед зрителями еще и  в своей первоначальной исторической окраске -  в "натуральном" металле, играя на солнышке панелями и лючками с многочисленными экслуатационными надписями и проч. - то это было бы совсем здорово!. Возможно ли такое? )). 
Интересно также, что это, вероятно, один из тех "Сейбров" , которые пришли на замену МиГ-21Ф-13, полученным  индонезийскими ВВС  из СССР в 1962 г. и  выработавшим свой ресурс.

----------


## Евгений

> Если бы данный очень интересный экземпляр предстал перед зрителями еще и  в своей первоначальной исторической окраске -  в "натуральном" металле, играя на солнышке панелями и лючками с многочисленными экслуатационными надписями и проч. - то это было бы совсем здорово!. Возможно ли такое? )). 
> Интересно также, что это, вероятно, один из тех "Сейбров" , которые пришли на замену МиГ-21Ф-13, полученным  индонезийскими ВВС  из СССР в 1962 г. и  выработавшим свой ресурс.


Именно так, Сэйбры сменили там МиГ-21.

----------


## Евгений

Друзья! По многочисленным просьбам гостей и участников презентации модели Звезды Як-9Д в масштабе 1/48, Музей техники Вадима Задорожного переработал QR код на коробке модели. Теперь этот код ведет к фотообзору самолета Як-9, ставшему прототипом модели от компании Звезда. А для всех желающих мы публикуем ссылку на фотообзор. https://tmuseum.ru/models/yak-9d/

----------


## Евгений

Лекция по самолету Як-141 в музее техники Вадима Задорожного. лекторы: С.Кузнецов и А.Синицын.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CquqOer2CeI&t=2977s

----------


## Евгений

Очередная интереснейшая лекция в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного. Приходите, будет интересно! Обращаем ваше внимание, что количество мест ограничено. Для брони места пишите на lebedev@tmuseum.ru

----------


## Евгений

Музей техники Вадима Задорожного приглашает любителей авиации на встречу с лётчиками пилотажной группы Реакторы. Группа летает на самолётах Л-29 и Л-39 и базируется на аэродроме Орешково. Лётчики расскажут о настоящем и будущем группы и ответят на вопросы гостей! Приходите, будет очень интересно! Вход по билетам в музей. Количество мест ограничено. Если хотите гарантированно попасть на встречу, присылайте заявку с ФИО на почту lebedev@tmuseum. ru

----------


## Евгений

Авиабомба ФАБ-1000 времен ВОВ прибыла в музей.

----------

